# Help me sex my Jack Dempsey



## akhater (Nov 3, 2004)

I am curious about my JD if they are M or F

Maybe they are still too young to be sexed but you guys might know better,

these are pics of both together each focused on one

Thanks



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## jason_nj (Feb 24, 2010)

They're a little small to sex 100% accurately but I would say you have 2 males.


----------



## Mercyx (Apr 5, 2011)

They are a bit young I would say 2 males but possibly with age the one of the left may be a female kind of hard to tell but looks like it might have a bit of blue on its jaw but as is i wouldn't say either way.


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

jason_nj said:


> They're a little small to sex 100% accurately but I would say you have 2 males.


+1 :thumb:


----------



## remi (Apr 16, 2007)

looks like probally 2 males.


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

2 males.

...Bill


----------



## drksthr (Feb 3, 2011)

Sorry to hijack. I was gonna make this same post. I was given 3 JDs today. They are about 3" each. What do you look for to sex them?


----------



## jason_nj (Feb 24, 2010)

Females usually have lots of blue on the gill plate and less spangles on their body. Males have lots of spangles on the body and almost no blue on the gill plate.


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

drksthr said:


> Sorry to hijack. I was gonna make this same post. I was given 3 JDs today. They are about 3" each. What do you look for to sex them?


I think hijacking is okay as long as you announce it.


----------



## drksthr (Feb 3, 2011)

Hijack. LoL

Thanks for the explanation. All 3 of mine have a large spot in the center and at the base of the tail. Does that have anything to do with sexing as well?


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

No but you can also use the fins to sex but isn't 100%. I have the best luck with the blue spangle placement. The dorsal fin is longer and has more of a point. These would be male.


----------



## akhater (Nov 3, 2004)

thank you all, this is what I thought too, will they do fine together in a 175 G aquarium or better take one back and get a female ?

can anyone share a pic of a male and female so I can know the difference ?

I thought i had a male and female because
1) they don't have the same shape one is more elongated then the other and the other more curved
2) one is bigger around the "throat" region so i said maybe a female mouth breader


----------



## jason_nj (Feb 24, 2010)

They should be fine in a 175G, I'm guessing it's at least a 6 ft tank. Just make sure there are alot of decorations they can hide from each other and sight breaks so they don't have to see each other all the time.

Here is a picture of a male. You can see all the spangles on the body and almost none on the gill plate.










This is a picture of a female. Much less spangles on the body and a little bit of blue on the lower gill plate.


----------



## Mercyx (Apr 5, 2011)

Additional examples 

A male BGJD I got from jason










A female I have grown out since 1 inch










Now the question is the fish in the picture I took one of the same ones that Jason posted !!! haha


----------



## akhater (Nov 3, 2004)

thanks for the reply guys. based on Mercyx pics mine looks much more the females no ?


----------



## Mercyx (Apr 5, 2011)

thats kinda a lame pic of a girl im sure someone will post a better one , I would but sadly im leaving to the airport in a few


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

I still would say you have 2 males..


----------



## jason_nj (Feb 24, 2010)

akhater said:


> thanks for the reply guys. based on Mercyx pics mine looks much more the females no ?


I still say 2 males as well. Your JDs are small but I already see the spangles coming out on the body. The one of the right I would say almost 100% is male, the one of the left I would say 90% male as well.


----------



## akhater (Nov 3, 2004)

yesterday I had the 2 JD lip-lock for about 5 minutes ! looks like aggression is rising between them


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

I'd say 2 males as well.

My males...

























female...


----------



## akhater (Nov 3, 2004)

very nice males Riceburner! are they in the same tank ? do they lip-lock often ? should I be worried ?

thanks


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks. 2 males and 2 females in the same tank. Never fought. Only the Alpha male and alpha female have lip locked....at spawning time.


----------



## akhater (Nov 3, 2004)

Tx for the clarification, my 2 JD has lip locked many times, one of them is 100% a male it is turning very dark in colors he is changing day after day becoming great, the other is showing no color change still like it was n the pics I posted, could it be a female?


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

The 2 breeding pairs I have the female turns jet black except for the top of her body near the dorsal fin where she is still brown and you can still see the vertical stripes.


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

like this? ...one of mine in breeding dress...


----------



## akhater (Nov 3, 2004)

ok guys you are making me jealous !!! I need to go and find myself a female JD


----------



## jason_nj (Feb 24, 2010)

akhater said:


> Tx for the clarification, my 2 JD has lip locked many times, one of them is 100% a male it is turning very dark in colors he is changing day after day becoming great, the other is showing no color change still like it was n the pics I posted, could it be a female?


Darker colors is a show of dominance as well, if you have 2 males the 2nd male is a little stressed and is paler and the darker one is probably boss of the tank.


----------

